# Start Gear for TMO-33905A



## mecole (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, 
Looks like this gear that is on top of the starter(?) is stripped and won't turn the engine. Does anyone know where I can find out what part this is. I have the manual, but it doesn't show this.


----------



## indypower (Apr 13, 2010)

Please post the engine number. I may have the starter gear.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is the parts list for this engine on your tractor Parts and Diagrams for Briggs and Stratton 280707-0128-01. The engine model number is 280707-0128-01


----------



## mecole (Apr 28, 2010)

thank you both. is it pretty easy to replace that gear?


----------



## mecole (Apr 28, 2010)

Indypower...engine is 280707-0128-01, part# is 280104 gear, or Briggs and Stratton#695708.
If you have it, let me know. I'm in NH as well.
thanks.


----------



## Tomh (Feb 15, 2008)

You can get it on Ebay for $2.75. 
Here is a link to one supplier there that has it. This is the most common Briggs gear. Easy to change.

NEW Briggs and Stratton Replacement Starter Gear 280104 - eBay (item 380168139237 end time Jun-11-10 11:02:57 PDT)


----------

